# Water Params ??



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got an Ebi tank that is home to a small colony of Pumpkin Shrimp.. they seem to be doing well, only one death in the tank that I've seen so far (knock on wood!) and lots of little babies coming, however, I have some confusion over the water parameters.

First off, the GH.. I have to buffer it up slightly to get it to 4, which isn't a big deal, but I've been finding that a few days after a water change, the GH will drop back down again. Is this normal? Am I going to have to test and buffer every few days to get it to stay up where it needs to be?

Secondly.. I recently got myself a TDS meter. I read that, basically, I didn't have to do a water change until the TDS gets over 200ppm, so I tested the tank and it was 113ppm. A few days later I needed to add some water due to evaporation, so out of curiosity I tested that water (tap water, not distilled or RO) before putting it into the tank and it was 140ppm. How is it possible that whats in the tank is a LOWER ppm than the "fresh" water that I'm putting into it? Also, it's been two weeks now since I cleaned the tank and it's only at 123ppm.. at this rate I'll be able to go a month between cleanings, using the advice I read about not doing a w/c till the TDS is over 200.. that can't be right, can it??


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Tap water around 140ppm?? Hmm... Probably the location you are at I think...
Because in Vancouver(or for me, Delta), we normally get less than 20ppm... lol~


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

My tap water is under 20ppm


----------

